# what about this algae treatment?



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

The active ingriedient in many preparations for combating algae is monilinuron(if I spell correct)Is there anything we know on this substance?,I could not find anything online


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I have just found some info and is classified as a herbicide but no details..Also I know that Tetra uses it in 4 different treatments depending on what kind of algae you have problem with.I know it's not the proper way to deal with algae but I am interested to know how does it inhibits algae growth.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Googling for monolinuron returns 23,000 results.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

sorry,Bart,won't happen again


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like nasty stuff. Blood toxin and it contains urea which is poison to fish.:-k


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

It is supposed to be a selective herbicide but I don't know the side effects on fish


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Anafranil said:


> sorry,Bart,won't happen again


No problem. Actually your post got me wondering what monolinuron was. So I googled and learned something


----------

